# [Solved] apache 2.2.16 + mod_gnutls 0.5.5 => Seg. fault

## ZeLegolas

Hi 

I just updated Apache and now each time I used the port 443 apache generate this:

```
[Sun Feb 13 23:25:42 2011] [notice] Apache/2.2.16 (Unix) DAV/2 mod_python/3.3.1 Python/2.6.6 SVN/1.6.15 mod_gnutls/0.5.5 configured -- resuming normal operations

[Sun Feb 13 23:26:09 2011] [notice] child pid 4819 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Sun Feb 13 23:26:09 2011] [notice] child pid 4820 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
```

and the browser display this message:

```
The connection was interrupted

The connection to www.mywebsite.com was interrupted while the page was loading.

    *   The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few

          moments.

    *   If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network

          connection.

    *   If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure

          that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.

```

I guess is related to mod_gnutls. The latest version of mod_gnutls it's 0.5.9 but with gentoo the latest it's 0.5.5.

Does anyone have the same issue?

Did you find a solution?Last edited by ZeLegolas on Mon Feb 14, 2011 8:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ZeLegolas

Any help or suggestion will be appreciate...

for information my configuration:

```
#emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.39 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r0, 2.6.32-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r1-i686-AMD_Sempron-tm-_Processor_2800+-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 14 Feb 2011 04:15:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.3

dev-util/ccache:     3.1.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.3-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.7.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2::<unknown repository>, 1.10.2, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.rit.edu/gentoo/ http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://chi-10g-1-mirror.fastsoft.net/pub/linux/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl apache2 bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx doc dri gdbm gpm iconv imap modules mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre php pppd python readline session ssl sysfs tcpd threads unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="access auth auth_dbm auth_anon auth_digest alias file_cache echo charset_lite cache disk_cache mem-cache ext_filter case_filter case_filter_in deflate mime_magic cern_meta expires headers usertrack unique-id proxy proxy_connect proxy_ftp proxy_http info include cgi cgid dav dav_fs vhost_alias speling rewrite log_config logio env setenvif mime status autoindex asis negotiation dir imap actions userdir so filter authz_host auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_owner authz_user dav_lock dbd dumpio ident imagemap log_forensic mem_cache proxy_ajp proxy_balancer substitute unique_id version" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

apache package:

```
# emerge -pv apache mod_gnutls gnutls

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-servers/apache-2.2.16-r1  USE="doc ssl -debug -ldap (-selinux) -static -suexec -threads" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias asis auth_basic auth_digest authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cern_meta cgi cgid charset_lite dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache dumpio env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config log_forensic logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_ftp proxy_http rewrite setenvif speling status substitute unique_id userdir usertrack version vhost_alias -proxy_scgi -reqtimeout" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork -event -itk -peruser -worker" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/gnutls-2.10.4  USE="cxx doc nls zlib -bindist -examples -guile -lzo -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] www-apache/mod_gnutls-0.5.5  USE="ssl" 0 kB

Total: 3 packages (3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Linux system:

```
# uname -a

Linux GentooTestServer 2.6.32-gentoo-r1 #1 PREEMPT Sun Apr 4 05:13:27 EDT 2010 i686 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

----------

## ZeLegolas

After some investigations if I recompile the packages like this:

```
#CFLAGS="-O1 -pipe" CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" emerge  $(qlist -IC apache gnutls)
```

I don't know exactly what and where is the issue

----------

